# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Суд над виновниками взрыва в минском метро

## JAHolper

30 ноября суд приговорил виновников взрыва в минском метро Дмитрия Коновалова и Владислава Ковалева к смертной казни. Им остаётся надеяться только на помилование президента.

----------

